# Mavs Land Dampier



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Got him in a S&T... Will update soon


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

Erick Dampier's odyssey will apparently wind up not in the Big Apple but in Big D.


The Dallas Mavericks have agreed in principle to a trade that would send forwards Eduardo Najera and Christian Laettner, two future first-round picks and cash to the Golden State Warriors, sources told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher on Tuesday.


In exchange, the Mavs would acquire Dampier, center Evan Eschmeyer and guard Dan Dickau from Golden State.


The deal, however, cannot be consummated until later this summer because NBA rules stipulate that no player may be dealt twice within a two-month period. Both Laettner and Dickau were traded earlier this summer.


Dampier, 30, apparently will forgo a six-year, $50 million offer from the Atlanta Hawks.


Dampier, drafted 10th overall by Indiana in 1996, hoped to join the New York Knicks as part of a sign-and-trade deal, but the Warriors refused to take on salary to accommodate their former starting center's wishes. 


He was also wooed by Jermaine O'Neal, who would have liked to have had the 6-foot-11, 270-pound Dampier do the dirty work inside for the Pacers, who were overwhelmed by Detroit's frontcourt in their Eastern Conference finals loss.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

Terry/Harris/Dickau
Daniels/Stack
Fin/howard
Dirk/Dj
Dampier/Booth/Bradley


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Damp in Dallas*

Very nice deal for the ultra aggressive Cuban.

What is it like to have a ball club that goes out every year and tries to win the championship?

My favorite club has not done that since the 80s.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Damp in Dallas*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Very nice deal for the ultra aggressive Cuban.
> 
> What is it like to have a ball club that goes out every year and tries to win the championship?
> ...


The funny thing is that there are actually idiots who claim that Cuban hurts the team by "tinkering" too much.

We have an owner who will continue to make changes until he finds a team that is a true contender and there are people who actually complain about him. I think they are just jelous.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Its a dream come true!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I just heard on Sportscenter that the trade cant be made until Sept 20.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Did they say which year the draft picks were?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

September 20! 


Anyone else notice how we did a 2 (Najera, Laettner) for 3 (Dampier, Dickau, Eschmeyer) but when we've really been looking to dump players


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Just imagine in the Mavs kept Nash, they would be amazing now. Who knows ...though I guess Terry might be good, we will see


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Why are we taking Dickau?!! He is holding back the trade to September. If we didn't include him we could do it 6 days from now. Anyways I love it, I guess that GS made us take him.


----------

